# Two Yamaha ef2000is running connected?



## Durkis007 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello All... 

First post here. I presently own one Yamaha ef2000is, 2000 watt generator. Now, since Sandy hit our area, and we had no power for ten days, I am thinking of getting a hard wire solution for the longer outages.

Yamaha makes a twin tech cable that can combine two ef2000is generators together creating 30amps of power. 

Does anyone have this setup? 

Im leaning towards this, as we already one one ef2000is, and would hate to have to sell it and take a loss to just purchase a larger more expensive unit.


----------



## tempestv8 (Sep 26, 2021)

Nearly 9 years and no responses to this very lonely thread! 

I did find another related thread on this forum, so maybe that's why no responses:








Yamaha EF2000is Generators w/ Twin Tech Cable and...


Hello All.. I finally got my GenTran 300660 PowerStay transfer switch hooked up, and today I got to testing the generator setup on the switch. I have two Yamaha EF2000is Generators connected w/ the Twin Tech cable. This setup gives me a rated 25 amps of power, and peak 30 amps. I ran almost...




www.powerequipmentforum.com





This setup seems to be very popular, as it makes a lot of sense to have two smaller generators instead of one very large and heavy one to move around.

I bought my generator used from the first owner who had this very setup, i.e. two Yamaha EF2000iS twins joined together with the TwinTech cable.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

It's called inverter paralleling. You can parallel any two inverters for the most part. You don't have to use another Yamaha. You only need to make sure the cable kit you use is compatible with both inverters. I have a Wen and a Champion inverter that I have used in parallel. I had to modify the cable in the Champion kit to work with the Wen, but it worked great for the outage after Hurricane Ida. Both inverters are 3.5 kw and when they were connected, I could run a lot of items in the house. The two inverters would load-share and balance. When we only needed one inverter, such as at night, we could just shut down the other one and save gas. Inverters are flexible to have.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i run up to 4 of the eu2200is gens together in the summer if i need that much power
pm if you need the build details.


----------

